# Ebonite - Too good to be true?



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope not!

I was on ebay tonight and thought I'd search ebonite.  I came across this listing for 10 31" long rods of 16mm ebonite for $125 shipped!  That'd be 60 5" blanks at $2 each!

I figured I couldn't go wrong so I bought a lot.  Now I have to wait!

AK


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, who bought the last one available?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 7, 2012)

I always preferred the 16mm versus the 20 or 22 due to waste.  When you think about the volume, 16 is only a little more than 1/2 of the 22 so the price should be a lot less.  Hope its good stuff with not too many voids.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm the guilty party, sorry. They said that to contact them for wholesale so I wanted to test them before buying in large quanities.




Andrew_K99 said:


> Okay, who bought the last one available?


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 7, 2012)

Im no ebonite expert, but i remember reading something about avoiding the ones made in india. Something to do with voids or subpar ingredients. If you do buy some maybe do a small order to see if you like it first.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is another of the same stuff from the same guy:
EBONITE RODS- HARD RUBBER- 4 COLORS- 10 RODS LOT- DEAL! | eBay


----------



## crabcreekind (Jun 7, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> I always preferred the 16mm versus the 20 or 22 due to waste.  When you think about the volume, 16 is only a little more than 1/2 of the 22 so the price should be a lot less.  Hope its good stuff with not too many voids.



Also, i like 16mm because it fits in my 5/8 collet


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Be carefull, these are only 14MM not 16MM.



thewishman said:


> Here is another of the same stuff from the same guy:
> EBONITE RODS- HARD RUBBER- 4 COLORS- 10 RODS LOT- DEAL! | eBay


----------



## thewishman (Jun 8, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Be carefull, these are only 14MM not 16MM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOPS! Good catch, Roy.:redface:


----------



## mrburls (Jun 8, 2012)

This guy has had these listed for a few months on eBay. Don't know what the quality is like, but hope you guys good luck with it. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## vanngo5d (Jun 8, 2012)

I purchase this back in March it all arrived in great shape took 1 month almost to the day to get here. I havent ran into any voids or bad spots. Have cut up several pieces, Turns nicely still learning to polish correctly. Read not to much heat helps. Good colors through out very earthly (brown, green, olive, and black)

Don Vann


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 8, 2012)

vanngo5d said:


> I purchase this back in March it all arrived in great shape took 1 month almost to the day to get here. I havent ran into any voids or bad spots. Have cut up several pieces, Turns nicely still learning to polish correctly. Read not to much heat helps. Good colors through out very earthly (brown, green, olive, and black)
> 
> Don Vann



Thanks for the feedback Don.

AK


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, I bought a batch of 10 a while ago and did notice some voids--pinholes would be a better description. Problem is, they collect dust and show up as white during the turning process. But they're so small, if they weren't white, they'd never be noticed. I solved the problem with an extra fine Sharpie. I just blacken the pinhole when I get to the polishing stage. 

By the way, plastic polish is the way to go if you want a shiny look. Some, of course, like ebonite to have a satin look.

I liked the stuff enough to buy 10 more rods a couple weeks ago--this time all black ones--that's a lot of sections!.

By the way, my rods measure about 15.75 mm.


----------



## dow (Jun 11, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Yeah, I bought a batch of 10 a while ago and did notice some voids--pinholes would be a better description. Problem is, they collect dust and show up as white during the turning process. But they're so small, if they weren't white, they'd never be noticed. I solved the problem with an extra fine Sharpie. I just blacken the pinhole when I get to the polishing stage.
> 
> By the way, plastic polish is the way to go if you want a shiny look. Some, of course, like ebonite to have a satin look.
> 
> ...



Robert, could you post a shot or two of a pen made from this?



vanngo5d said:


> I purchase this back in March it all arrived in  great shape took 1 month almost to the day to get here. I havent ran  into any voids or bad spots. Have cut up several pieces, Turns nicely  still learning to polish correctly. Read not to much heat helps. Good  colors through out very earthly (brown, green, olive, and black)
> 
> Don Vann



Don, have you seen any pinholes in the rods you got?  Also, could you share a photo as well if you have one?  

Thanks!

Thanks.


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 11, 2012)

dow said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I bought a batch of 10 a while ago and did notice some voids--pinholes would be a better description. Problem is, they collect dust and show up as white during the turning process. But they're so small, if they weren't white, they'd never be noticed. I solved the problem with an extra fine Sharpie. I just blacken the pinhole when I get to the polishing stage.
> ...



Here ya go. That green/black doesn't like to have its picture taken.


----------



## dow (Jun 11, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Here ya go. That green/black doesn't like to have its picture taken.



Thanks Robert.  Looks pretty good.


----------



## vanngo5d (Jun 11, 2012)

dow said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I bought a batch of 10 a while ago and did notice some voids--pinholes would be a better description. Problem is, they collect dust and show up as white during the turning process. But they're so small, if they weren't white, they'd never be noticed. I solved the problem with an extra fine Sharpie. I just blacken the pinhole when I get to the polishing stage.
> ...


 
Yea a few small ones i haven't used to much of it. Not to bad, Here is one i did in the green on an Atrax. Looked though some others sticks and closed end barrels and didn't see any.

Don Vann


----------



## dow (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the report and picture, Don.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 21, 2012)

I received my package today, pretty darn quick IMO, I expected longer.

Everything looks great, I'll report back once I've turned some.

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2012)

I also got mine today and they look good so far. I will also report after turning a few.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been folowing this thread and waiting on more feedback.  Thanks for those pics!!


----------



## dow (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Andrew and Roy.  Looking forward to hearing your report.


----------



## dow (Jul 4, 2012)

Just a bump to see what you guys decided about the quality of that Indian ebonite.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've not turned any of it yet.  Time is limited and life is rather hectic with a 4 month old and a 2 year old!  I've built a light box over the last week or so and will hopefully get to turn a few really soon!  I'll post the results as soon as I do.

AK


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to revise an older thread but I know a few were following it.

I have made a few pens using the ebonite now, one can be see here http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/my-first-stick-clip-103028/

I have only ran across a single air pocket in a piece of the green, the other colours have been flawless.

I would certainly recommend this to anyone wanting to use ebonite.

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

Andrew thank for reviving this thread I too have had no problems associated with these and have just received my 5th shipment , these are the 18MM rods and we'll see how they fair, but I'm willing to say they will be excellent also .


----------



## dow (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Andrew.  Good work on that pen.


----------

